# Another eviction attempt.



## beanzz

Thanks to Amber and her fb status about a curry this morning I've had to get my daddy to make me a curry for tea as I cant stop thinking about curry! 

Thought I'd make the most of it and told him to make it REALLY hot! :D

Usually I can only handle a tikka masala but since being pregnant I've had a taste for spicier things and my dads latest review on his curry was "so hot it made me sweat" bring it on! :haha:


----------



## Abby_

I bet because you're so keen on trying to kick him out, he's going to stay inside for as long as he can! :haha:
I really hope he does come out soon for you! :hugs:
Have you had any signs at all?!?


----------



## Miss_Quirky

:haha: I used to hate spicy things, now curry is all I can think about! Have you had any luck getting him to move along?


----------



## leoniebabey

hopefully it does something :)


----------



## SusannLynnn

That baby is just a Mommy's boy :haha:

It seems like you've been full-term for 3436573456 years :haha:

Any signs of labor or anything?? Try doing squats, or act like your hula hooping with out a hula hoop. It moves the baby into the birth canal and helps start labor. 

Hope he makes an appearance soon :flower:


----------



## fl00b

hahaa i've started to get this :( i could only handle a chicken tikka before as i hated spicy food but started to be a bit braver + gone for the hotter stuff!

hopefully your little man'll get the hint after a really spicy curry that you want him out! :hugs:


----------



## MumToBe2012

Lol I hope he comes soon for mummy! :flower:


----------



## beanzz

No signs, just loads of painful BH that never turn into real contractions, period pains that keep me awake at night and lower backache but after spending an hour and a half on google at 5am this morning I realised those could just mean I'm having a growth spurt soon :( don't want to get any bigger I'm already in loads of pain lol.

Jeeez it was hot!! Polished the lot off and my nose won't stop running :haha: hope me and OH get chance to DTD tonight. My mum suggested taking laxatives to aggravate my insides and maybe it'll kick start labour :rofl: 

Yea I think the more I try, the longer he'll stay in :dohh:


----------



## leoniebabey

if you go over though, you COULD have him on mothers day! how awesome would that be!


----------



## beanzz

That would be awesome! The 18th was my Due date based on my LMP before I had my dating scan so it would be freaky if he did come then. Would LOVE a st Patrick's day baby but really just want to meet him now :haha: xx


----------



## MaybeP

I thought mothers day was in May???

Good luck!! I hope it happens soon for you, I know you're getting really impatient


----------



## leoniebabey

i think the date differs in US compared to UK


----------



## beanzz

Yea I think it is in May for you US girlies, it's 18th March this year for us in the UK. :thumbup: xx


----------



## xxchloexx

I hope he comes soon for you hun , I no how frustrated you get just wanting to meet them.
I was lucky she came early , I would actually just be due tomorrow! And now shes a month old! It flys by , I miss my bump so enjoy having his little kicks to yourself for a little while , Its really weird when there out and your lying in bed in the morning waiting for them to kick and then realise your not pregnant no more ha xxx


----------



## Amber4

Haha sorry :haha: I didn't even have curry today! :dohh: I bloody want one though! 

Tbh if you go into labour after this curry are you not scared it'll come out when you're pushing? That's the main reason I won't eat a spicy one :blush:


----------



## beanzz

Omg I want a baby that's ready to come early, you're so lucky espesh as she was so healthy for how far along you were Chloe! She's a beaut btw! 

:rofl: to be honest right now I wanna be in labour soo bad I wouldn't care if I poo'd! Can't believe you didn't even have one after it being you who mentioned curry :haha: I have a feeling it won't help at all. Possibly just make pooing even worse :dohh: xx


----------



## Amber4

beanzz said:


> Omg I want a baby that's ready to come early, you're so lucky espesh as she was so healthy for how far along you were Chloe! She's a beaut btw!
> 
> :rofl: to be honest right now I wanna be in labour soo bad I wouldn't care if I poo'd! Can't believe you didn't even have one after it being you who mentioned curry :haha: I have a feeling it won't help at all. Possibly just make pooing even worse :dohh: xx

Haha. I don't care if I poo. I just imagine it being a little messy after a curry like that. I think I'm obsessed with poo :haha: Well coz we were gonna go hospital I didn't make any tea. But then we changed our mind OH suggested take away so we did that instead. Maybe I should try a curry as I can't seem to go the toilet anyways. I think she maybe be resting on my bowels :shrug: So uncomfortable x


----------



## x__amour

:dust:


----------



## samisshort

beanzz said:


> No signs, just loads of painful BH that never turn into real contractions, period pains that keep me awake at night and lower backache but after spending an hour and a half on google at 5am this morning I realised those could just mean I'm having a growth spurt soon :( don't want to get any bigger I'm already in loads of pain lol.
> 
> Jeeez it was hot!! Polished the lot off and my nose won't stop running :haha: hope me and OH get chance to DTD tonight. *My mum suggested taking laxatives to aggravate my insides and maybe it'll kick start labour* :rofl:
> 
> Yea I think the more I try, the longer he'll stay in :dohh:

I actually considered this as well lol!

I hope you start progressing soon so you can meet Oakley finally :flower: Seems like you've been full term for ages!


----------



## beanzz

I might try it, if no labour then at least I won't be bored as I rush to the loo every 5 mins :rofl:

I _feel_ like I've been full term for ages :shock: 

Loads of people say nothing will work before due date and I've been trying so hard to prove them wrong haha. Guess they were right as I'm 4 days away from my due date and still have no signs of anything happening.

Hope Alex gets the hint soon too. Oakley definitely takes after me with his stubbornness! :haha:


----------



## Amber4

Anyone know about castor oil? Heard mixed things! Like one spoonful meant to put you in labour. Think it upsets your belly like laxatives lol.


----------



## beanzz

I've heard loads of stuff about it but don't actually know what it's does or what youdo with it. Is it a drink? Or a spoonful in a bath like clary sage oil :wacko:


----------



## Amber4

I think you drink a spoonful and then it upsets your belly. I heard a lot of people drink too much and you only need a bit if you are actually ready for labour, iykwim?


----------



## veganmama

OMG DONT TAKE CASTOR OIL!

the taste will scar you for life. i took it when my waters broke to help speed things up and a) not only did it do nothing, it made me vomit it all up it was sooooo freakin nasty and every time i think about it, it makes me want to vomit. BLEEEH


----------



## veganmama

OMG DONT TAKE CASTOR OIL!

the taste will scar you for life. i took it when my waters broke to help speed things up and a) not only did it do nothing, it made me vomit it all up it was sooooo freakin nasty and every time i think about it, it makes me want to vomit. BLEEEH


----------



## Amber4

Haha. Okay! Anything strange tasting would defo make me puke too :( I'm just gonna wait it out and see when she comes!


----------



## beanzz

Officially put off. :haha:

My laxatives are bad enough, I use Movicol and the taste is just sooo bad!


----------



## Miss_Quirky

I've heard castor oil is really nasty >.< my mum took it like every day with me once I was a week overdue and it really just made her puke :dohh:


----------



## beanzz

Yucky! I hate being sick. :( definitely wont be trying castor oil. 

Keep getting loads more of those bloody shooting pains in my cervix. :o They hurt sooooooooooooo much. Oakley better come out soon for causing me pain lmao


----------



## Amber4

I'm praying the cervix pains are from the EPO :D Like they are making me dilate. But I doubt it :haha: I see midwife on Thursday and I want her to give me a sweep to tell me anything is going on down there. But I'm pretty sure she'll wait till 41 weeks :(


----------



## lynne192

do not induce labour with laxitives of caster oil its very dangerous causes dehydration and is very bad for baby if nothing else, its horrible being heavily pregnant and i know most want it gone but not worth hurting baby for doggy style sex i hear works but i think when its time its time only the hormone oxytocine makes you go into labour without that present in your system you wont.


----------



## leoniebabey

these march babies just dont wanna come out! i know a few girls IRL all due this week and nope nothing!


----------



## beanzz

I'm hoping it's Oakley engaging and my cervix softening but knowing my luck he's just head butting me or something. Defo feels like someones poking my Minnie with a big needle though. :o

I know! March babies are naughty stubborn babies! Oakley keeps stretching and I keep telling him he can have all the room he wants when he comes out but he still insists on staying in and hurting me instead. :(

Once again I've been up since 5am cos this belly is so big no position is comfy. :( I just want to sleep on my belly again lol.


----------



## Amber4

:( I'm awake after weeing! I'll drop back off to sleep soon. I still sleep really well. I'm quite lucky :thumbup:


----------



## beanzz

Jealous! :sad1: You actually can "make the most of sleeping" like people say to :haha:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Good luck! Sending some baby dust your way :D

It'll happen before you know it, just try and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy (I can't even begin to describe how much I miss my belly! ;))


----------



## Megananna

March babies are wee buggers to shift haha.
Joined in the eviction process josie, went a walk, had a curry, dtd, now i have such a bad back like period cramps :( 
I think it was all the excerise though, dominic still isnt engaged :(
Midwifey tomorrow.


----------



## beanzz

Oh yes! My mum was 2 weeks overdue with me and my birthday is 30th March. :haha: 

Oohh I hope you succeed with your eviction! The cramps sound promising, even if it just means your bodys getting that little bit more prepared! I feel like I'm getting nowhere. :( 

Keep feeling loads of pressure that feels like Oakley's gonna pop out my bum when I'm sat down and I recently had a BM so I know it's not that. Fingers crossed it means something good/getting closer.


----------



## chanelle92

Anyone had anymore signs? 

Over the weekend I've been on three long walks, had a hot curry, DTD, eaten 2 pineapples and bounced on my ball and so far I've had a few pains here and there and lots of pressure down there! Today my pelvis is killing but I think thats more from all the walking and my SPD than anything else! I'm seriously running out of ideas!


----------



## Amber4

Just a lot of pressure on my fairy garden. Just her big fat head I think! lol. :(


----------



## blamesydney

My brother was a march baby, and he'd still be in my mum, I think, if she never got induced. She never progressed one bit with him. He was cozy. :dohh:


----------



## beanzz

Keep it up and I'm sure you'll see some progress soon! :) I went on another walk across the beach today, had a few more period like pains. :shrug: Must be getting close now, surely. Omg I think if they didn't induce at 42 weeks then Oakley would be happy staying in forever too! :haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

2 of the girl i know IRL who were due had their babies today so theres hope haha! come on babies! be born


----------



## Megananna

HAHA IM ENGAGED! HE DROPPED LAST NIGHT.
Had the midwife today so we're at 2/5ths:D


----------



## beanzz

My family keep ringing my mum asking if anythings happening yet. :cry: It's started already, I didn't think this would start til after my due date. 

Yay for little Dominic engaging! At least all these techniques are working for someone! :haha: I'm hoping Oakley's moved down further and possibly even fully engaged after those pains last night as I was 2/5ths engaged at my 38 week app too. :D


----------



## Amber4

I think Brooke has moved done :D Lots of pressure in my fairy garden. :thumbup: I'm in a good mood :haha: (for now!) I am ready for her though. I'm bored and have developed an internet shopping addiction lately :dohh: Me and OH have joint bank account and he came before and was like "how much exactly have you spent?" I can't remember exactly :D Mustn't be good though :haha:


----------



## beanzz

Uh Oohh :haha: it is really addictive anyway though, even more so when bored! I wish me and my OH had a joint account, he earns double what I earn so I'd just go crazy. :p I'd just got my next bill down to a manageable amount and then bought some more stuff for Oakley. Need to stop! :dohh:

Stupid full bladder has woken me up stupidly early. :growlmad:


----------



## samisshort

Josie every time I get on I keep hoping to see a "birth story" thread from you, so come on out now Oakley :haha:


----------



## chanelle92

Everytime I come on here I expect to see a birth story from at least one of us March Girls :( Come on March babies!!!


----------



## beanzz

You'd think at least one baby would take the hint, huh? :haha: 

Having another ridiculously hot curry tonight :twisted:


----------



## Amber4

I've been on my hands and knees scrubbing the floor :haha: sorry for tmi but for the first time in weeks I managed to poo really well. Thought it was a sign but no :blush:


----------



## lynne192

hope all the march babies come soon x much labour dust


----------



## blamesydney

Try this!!
https://www.scalinis.com/bambino2.jpg


----------



## beanzz

I really want to try it but I hate the look of aubergines (I'm guessing egg plant is the American name for it) :( they look like they taste rank. 

Keep getting prickly feelings in my Minnie. :o ouchy.


----------



## Abby_

I'm going to end up stalking this thread till one of you march mummy's pop! :haha:
Hurry up babies!


----------



## 17thy

beanzz said:


> I really want to try it but I hate the look of aubergines (I'm guessing egg plant is the American name for it) :( they look like they taste rank.
> 
> Keep getting prickly feelings in my Minnie. :o ouchy.

Eggplant sounds so much better! 
And they do taste pretty ew.


----------



## beanzz

It does sound better, you're right. :haha: 
Think I might try it if I get really desperate and induction becomes more likely, thanks Sydney. :D

It's my due date and _still_ no sign of Oakley showing his face. I was right, trying to evict him has passed the time but I wish it had worked! :haha:


----------



## mummyb1

Aww I have been reading your posts as I knew you was near your due date I bet you just want him out now, I'm sure they little Oakley will make his entrance soon his making a fashionably late entrance haha.

Have you tried eating pineapple ? my friend went 2 days over her due date was getting really uncomfertable so someone suggested eating pineapple as there is a chemical that's supposed to bring on labour it's also meant to me in mango and kiwi, the next morning her waters broke :) 

Some say it's an old wives tale but worth a go x


----------



## chanelle92

HAPPY DUE DATE Josie and Amber!!! Come on now babies, times up in there!! Time to get out!! xx


----------



## Amber4

Thank you :D no signs here either unfortunately! Lol. :(


----------



## blamesydney

I don't like plain eggplant to be honest, but when it's smothered with cheese and cooked to death, it's actually damn good. :thumbup:

Hope they show up soon! Won't be more then 2 weeks at least! :flower:


----------



## Megananna

blamesydney said:


> I don't like plain eggplant to be honest, but when it's smothered with cheese and cooked to death, it's actually damn good. :thumbup:

the only vegetable that should be topped with cheese is califlower!

well you learn something new everyday- I never knew that eggplant and aubergine were the same things. I thought eggplant was just some weird american thing that we didnt have here. HAHA dumbass.

HAPPY DUE DATE AMBER AND JOSIE.
cam on to see if there was any updates-clearly not :(
SIlly babies


----------



## beanzz

Thank yooouuu. :) No sadly no updates.. Hot curry last night and a walk on the beach today... Hope something starts working now I'm at my due date!

And I'm only guessing about the eggplant! Could be completely different :rofl: but they look the same and we only have aubergines over here... :shrug:


----------



## beanzz

Teeny update after my midwife app...

Next weds I have a sweep if I'm still pregnant and then my induction will be booked for the 26th March.

I need him to come before then! :o but he's not even fully engaged yet.


----------



## SusannLynnn

12 days at the most !! :dance:

YAY !! So happy for you :flower:

Hopefully Oakley will make his grand entrance before then though :thumbup:


----------



## omgbaby

beanzz said:


> Teeny update after my midwife app...
> 
> Next weds I have a sweep if I'm still pregnant and then my induction will be booked for the 26th March.
> 
> I need him to come before then! :o but he's not even fully engaged yet.

Omg. That seems like its so far away!! Good luck! Hopefully he comes sooner!


----------



## beanzz

I know could be worse keep telling myself at least I can look forward to the 26th and if he _does_ decide to come before then it's a nice little surprise..... Probs be depressed again in a few days :haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

come on babies!!


----------



## lovemybabaa

time too get out babies hahah :) xx


----------



## lynne192

no babies yet i am stalking here lol


----------



## beanzz

Sadly no babies, well not from me anyway :haha: Chanelle and Megan have been fairly quiet today. Unless they're just busy trying all the techniques :p 

I feel no closer to labour. Tbh I feel like crap and I'm in pain. Not lovin life :nope:


----------



## mybbyboo

UR BELLY IS SOOOO LOWWWWWWW. he'll be here soon dont worry.


----------



## beanzz

I really hope so! :D


----------



## imprfcttense

I'm so sad you've passed your due date. :nope: Ha, I can't even imagine. But Oakley will be here so soon! Fingers crossed he beats the weekend! :hugs:


----------



## chanelle92

No baby here unfortunately :( Just gonna try and enjoy the weekend as it could be the last weekend that I'm not a mummy! Really want him to come for Mothers day so fingers crossed!! Don't know how you overdue girls are coping lol x


----------



## Amber4

Off to get my eviction date in half an hour :thumbup:


----------



## babycakes16

aww i hope you girls get to hold ur babies in time for mothers day! :hugs:


----------



## leoniebabey

get the starjumps on the go girls hahaha


----------



## beanzz

I feel like I'm soo much more than just 2 days overdue. :dohh: I'm trying to enjoy mine and OHs last few days just me and him but it's really hard. Hope Logan arrives on time! 

Omg Amber I'm actually slightly jealous... Really don't want an induction but I'm so fed up I'd take an induction right this second! Hope the date still gives her time to come on her own if you're still worried about induction. :flower:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Don't worry it'll fly by you'll have your babies soon :D Just make the most of your last days as a non-parent hehe xx


----------



## chanelle92

I have a feeling Oakley will be here over the weekend! You look like you've dropped so much and the pain you've been getting must mean somethings happening! COME ON OAKLEY! 

Any updates on any of the other March Mummys! I feel like all the March Mummys are dissappeared :dohh:


----------



## 17thy

babycakes16 said:


> aww i hope you girls get to hold ur babies in time for mothers day! :hugs:

?? Isn't mothers day in May??


----------



## Amber4

It's Sunday 18th in UK :flower:


----------



## lynne192

18th march here this year changes every year lol but always round about my birthday lol


----------



## beanzz

Haha just got given a posh convertible as a courtesy car whilst mines in the garage.. Whats the bet my waters break whilst driving round in this! :rofl:

I give up, I know it's only been 2 days since my due date but I'm pretty certain I'll still be here til my induction on the 26th March. :shrug:

Hope everyone's feeling better than I am! 2 days til you're due Chanelle! :D


----------



## lynne192

hey josie do you still drive even though your due?


----------



## beanzz

Yea lol, should really drive on plastic sheets just incase my waters go but I'm risking it atm :haha:


----------



## Amber4

:haha: I can imagine them giving you the keys and thinking that. I bet they are preying your waters don't go!! Get driving over them bumps :D


----------



## beanzz

I'm surprised the gave me this car tbh thought they'd just give me like another polo like mine or something but nope, I get a cabriolet when I could pop any second! :dohh: 

Think they felt a bit guilty about giving me a broken car to begin with! If so, all is forgiven. Good news is OH lives down the bumpiest lane in the world so I might suggest picking him up :haha: although nothings getting this lil boy out


----------



## chanelle92

Get driving down that bumpy road!!!!


----------



## Amber4

Haha it's worth a shot. :D My doctor (consultant) told me walking really helps when you actually are in labour. Even if it doesn't start it! She's told me to do that all weekend :thumbup: I'll be dead when I get induced though :haha: I have terrible legs cramps lately that have appeared from the middle of no where :(


----------



## veganmama

sending you lots of labour dust beanzz & amber4

anyday noww!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I've been stalking for days and still no babies?! aww


----------



## leoniebabey

veganmama your baby is a month WHAT!! omg that's flown


----------



## veganmama

lmao indeed it has. feels like i gave birth yesterday :haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

it just seems like it was yesterday you announced his arrival gosh that's madness!


----------



## beanzz

I'll be dead without walking loads by the time my induction arrives just from being almost 42 weeks pregnant. :( 

Omg veganmama, I love your LOs name. He's a proper cutie too. :D


----------



## Amber4

:haha: My legs are playing up so bad :( I'm almost crying in a pain. WTH is this pain? And why has it suddenly appeared? I could just chop them off. :help:

Agree also about your sons name veganmama. Very cute :D


----------



## beanzz

Oh no that's sucky. I hope it gets better :hugs: what kind of pain is it? Oakley keeps pressing on a nerve and it sends a shooting pain down my legs, little f*cker! Keep telling him he will have loads of room to stretch if he'd just come out.

Woke up this morning still not in labour :brat: I wanted a st Patrick's day baby SO bad :cry:


----------



## emmylou92

They will be here soon ladys! I kniw how anoying it i to go over due.

I went 41week without any sign of labour, then the night before my sweep i had loads of BH, got to hospital then next day for my sweep at 12 and my BH had made me 3cm dialated, then 30 mins after sweep I was having. Real iregular contractions. By 5pm the next day, i was holding my baby.

Soooo ladys there is hoepe yet,,, are you not booked for a sweep at 41 weeks?


----------



## beanzz

I have a sweep on Weds, really don't want one but hope it works as well as yours did! Would love to be holding him Thursday :D I can dream lol..


----------



## Angelbabymama

Good luck for your sweep :flower: xx


----------



## beanzz

Thank you :) :flow:


----------



## chanelle92

Its my due date tomorrow and still no signs! Ahhh boys for you!


----------



## Amber4

My girl just as bad. Had an internal and she couldn't do a sweep!!! :( :brat:


----------



## chanelle92

Awww no Brooke's just naughty! Logan's plain lazy!! Lol


----------



## beanzz

Tomorrow was my original due date so hoping he'll start to feel ready soon. Come on Logan! Brooke's missed her chance naughty girlie haha eviction is Monday, can't wait for the update and pics! Will take my mind off being overdue for the day :haha:


----------



## Amber4

Brooke is naughty!! I had to be monitored again. She wouldn't move again. Nothing. I tried everything. I hope that happens to no one. Such horrible thoughts race through your mind. I was in tears on the phone as labour ward wouldn't answer for ages and then we get there and made me wait ages to be seen. OH panicked me more and he's not happy they sent me home. :shrug: then I get my internal and it wasnt good news. My day has sucked. *goes to sulk*


----------



## beanzz

:o naughty Brooke! What a little Madame, cant imagine how scared you were, she's obviously waaayy too comfy :haha: hope today is better seeing as its your last day! :flower: Oakley wasn't moving as much as I'd of liked him to yesterday, I forgot to count though so could just be me not paying as much attention. :haha:


----------



## emmylou92

They are running out of space thats why.

Same they couldn't do your sweep. I have been taking EPO and I was 1cm on monday so FXed when it comes to having my sweep at 37 weeks, It works!


----------



## x__amour

Ahh, come on baba! We're anxious to meet you!


----------



## beanzz

He really does not want to come out! :haha: I keep getting people say "he will when he's ready" yes i wouldn't want him out before he's ready, what we want is for him to be ready NOW! :haha: good job he's worth it.

Woke up at 3am after DTD last night with tightenings coming every 8 mins lasting 40 secs I was getting so excited thinking omg 3 mins closer and 20 secs longer and I can start ringing the hosp and my mum! ... Then after 3 hours they died down so much that I could fall asleep again :sad1: grrrr!


----------



## lynne192

no uk mothers day babies?


----------



## fl00b

awww he sounds like he's telling mommy who's boss! ;) really hope he comes out soon though :) just think, absolute max of 10 days till he's here! :hugs:


----------



## chanelle92

Should have known I wouldn't be a mummy for mothers day! Got a card from Logan though which has made me feel a little less depressed! 

Josie it sounds like your so close he'll be here before you know it! For me on the other hand... I've had no pains, no show, no NOTHING!!!


----------



## lola_90

beanzz said:


> He really does not want to come out! :haha: I keep getting people say "he will when he's ready" yes i wouldn't want him out before he's ready, what we want is for him to be ready NOW! :haha: good job he's worth it.
> 
> Woke up at 3am after DTD last night with tightenings coming every 8 mins lasting 40 secs I was getting so excited thinking omg 3 mins closer and 20 secs longer and I can start ringing the hosp and my mum! ... Then after 3 hours they died down so much that I could fall asleep again :sad1: grrrr!

Naughty Oakley teasing you!

Hope all the March babies come soon

Happy mummy to-be day :flower:


----------



## beanzz

chanelle92 said:


> Should have known I wouldn't be a mummy for mothers day! Got a card from Logan though which has made me feel a little less depressed!
> 
> Josie it sounds like your so close he'll be here before you know it! For me on the other hand... I've had no pains, no show, no NOTHING!!!

Aww that's so cute! My OH didn't bother with anything for me from Oakley :( he wouldn't of remembered to get his own mum something without me reminding him though :dohh: can't believe Logan didnt fancy arriving on his due date as a present to you! These March babies really like the womb don't they :haha: we jus make good homes, that's all :p

I think I might have had a little more plug but only the teeniest bit. Been getting the odd contraction throughout the day and Oakley keeps pressing down on a nerve so hard I almost fell to the floor in HMV today :shock: was pretty embarassing just having to clutch the rack of CDs. This child hates me :sad1:


----------



## emmylou92

Josie, :sex: again!!!


----------



## beanzz

Omg I soo would again tonight after how close I got last night but I feel sick as a dog tonight :sick: feel like I'm dying. I'm gonna be so sh*t in labour :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## samisshort

DTD when you feel better lol!

Come on Oakley, it's okay to come out now :haha:


----------



## beanzz

Even my mum is getting soo impatient talking to my bump and demanding he come out :haha: we're gonna try that labour cake today... I think it's a load of poo that a chocolate cake can start labour but it's defo worth a try :')

Almost your due date, Sam! :D hope Alex isn't as meany as Oakley and comes close to his due date ( or now!!! :D) x


----------



## Amber4

Chocolate cake? Never heard that one. Damn it :dohh: could of had an excuse to make OH buy me lots of cake without moaning! Tbh I think you're just gonna end up sick and poop a lot (I'm sure too much choc makes ya do that lol) :haha:


----------



## beanzz

I know I eat loads of chocolate and in still here :haha: it involved devils food cake mix and sour cream :wacko: my mums keen though! Apparently there's something in chocolate (a big word I can neither spell nor pronounce) along with caffeine that does it. Might treat myself to a coffee for the first time in 9 months :dance: if I go into labour tonight I will probs still be skeptical of this "labour" cake :haha:


----------



## X__Kimberly

Oakley. Come out already =)


----------



## lynne192

anyone running up and down the stairs yes lol sex doggy style helped me i think but james was a premmie so hard to tell if he was just dying to get out or if i encouraged him lol


----------



## beanzz

He's still too cosy to come out :) I've been running up and down stairs for weeks! :haha: he just doesn't want to leave x


----------



## lynne192

lol poor thing lots of cold ice drinks lol get him moving lol


----------



## veganmama

lol i keep coming to check! COME ON oakley were all getting impatient now:haha:


----------



## chanelle92

I've come on here to check if Oakley's made an arrival yet! I'm trying to stay off here as I'm getting way to jel that other people are having there babies before me :( Logan's still chilling so I'm crawling back into my hole to wallow in self pity :cry: Hopefully Oakley's made an arrival by the next time I decide to crawl out of my hole of depression and come on here lol x


----------



## beanzz

Oh chanelle i was hoping you were having progress for me to get excited about, to kinda take my mind off my own pregnancy :( 

Sweep tomorrow... :sick: it better work!! FX


----------



## omgbaby

beanzz said:


> Oh chanelle i was hoping you were having progress for me to get excited about, to kinda take my mind off my own pregnancy :(
> 
> Sweep tomorrow... :sick: it better work!! FX

I've been stalking this thread waiting for you guys to pop!
Hopefully everything goes good tomorrow Josie & Oakley will arrive!!


----------



## ashleypauline

oakley needs to come out!


----------



## leoniebabey

good luck with the sweep hope it works!


----------



## KiwiMOM

Um, devils food cake and sour cream sounds absolutely amazing... :cloud9: I'm googling this NOW. Might need to add it to my list of baking deeds for the day :haha:


----------



## Babybbumbleb

Geeze Oakley is really stubborn isn't he!


----------



## beanzz

Just had 2 slices of labour cake..... OMG it's LUSH!!!! 

You gotta try it just for the taste, I don't believe it'll bring on labour, I could eat the whole thing right now!


----------



## mummyb1

I've been stalking this tread waiting for Oakley to make his arrival and I can't believe his still not here yet ! already he is keeping all the girls waiting :haha: I have a feeling he may make his arrival over the weekend I don't know why fingers crossed :)


----------



## beanzz

Still a no show I'm afraid! Had a sweep yesterday and been achy since with some tightenings so hoping it turns into something, would really like to go into labour naturally and not induction


----------



## Abby_

The first thing i do when i come on here is stalk this thread, search for a 'this is it thread' from you and then nose on your facebook. Tell Oakley to hurry the fuck up!!!


----------



## KiwiMOM

:dust: :dust: :dust: 

*come on Oakley!*


----------



## MumToBe2012

I can't believe you've still not had him! Hope he comes soon for you


----------



## beanzz

Think he knows everyone's waiting for him, probs too shy :haha:


----------



## omgbaby

beanzz said:


> Think he knows everyone's waiting for him, probs too shy :haha:

I can only imagine the entrance he'll make!


----------



## beanzz

He's just lucky he's worth the wait otherwise he'd be in big trouble. :haha: 

Getting sick of not being able to update this thread with any exciting news though :(


----------



## omgbaby

beanzz said:


> He's just lucky he's worth the wait otherwise he'd be in big trouble. :haha:
> 
> Getting sick of not being able to update this thread with any exciting news though :(

Aww yeah.. That sucks. Everytime I log on & I see that someone posted I'm like "Oooo he's here" :happydance: . Nope.. Lil stinker!! Lol

Hey atleast he's giving mommy a few more hours (because at this point it's hour by hour) to herself! :) :flower:


----------

